

Metaignorance - cwan
http://jeffreyellis.org/blog/?p=4375

======
pygy_
The idea isn't new [1], but I like the word he coined. Metaignorance is way
more explicit that the "Dunning-Kruger effect". :-)

1\. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning–Kruger_effect>

------
tjogin
Ignorance already means this. Not having information about something is not
ignorance, not realizing so is.

~~~
stingraycharles
Exactly. I assumed that meta-ignorance would be about not realizing that not
having the information about something is making you ignorant, but instead the
author just gives examples of being ignorant. It's kind of ironic actually.

------
tome
This is the Dunning-Kruger effect:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning-Kruger_effect>

------
nekopa
This is all well and good, but what is the fix? I am aware that there is a lot
of stuff I don't know that I don't know (boy is that a clumsy statement) but
what steps to take to avoid the whole Dunning-Kruger effect? I don't want to
deprecate myself, but at the same time, how do I go about finding out what it
is I don't know I don't know? (!?!?)

------
dasil003
I can't say the term is all that great, but man, the anecdotes are written
hilariously.

------
gojomo
Donald Rumsfeld famously put it this way:

 _There are known knowns. These are things we know that we know.

There are known unknowns. That is to say, there are things that we now know we
don't know.

But there are also unknown unknowns. These are things we do not know we don't
know._

This fellow's 'metaignorance' describes people who have a surprisingly large
number of 'unknown unknowns'.

~~~
MaysonL
Of course, his major problem is the one he left out: the unknown knowns. The
things "known" that really aren't so.

------
samratjp
"The metaignorant are blissfully ignorant of their own lack of knowledge, and
consequently are capable of wreaking far more havoc (or at least annoyance)
than the merely ignorant."

This reminds me of this one Alaskan lady who dresses up like Tina Fey...

